# Cleaning Vivarium Glass



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

The inside of my vivariums are getting dirty/streaky. Any ideas how to clean it? I'm guessing Windex isn't safe for dart frogs...

Thanks!
Shannan


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

i just spray mine with water and wipe it down with a paper towel


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

we use lemon juice on a paper towel, wipe all the nastiness off the glass, then wipe it clean with a dry paper towel so there aren't any streaks. works really well!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I use a Dolby pad on mine. It's a small sponge wrapped in a fine plastic mesh for a little better scrubbing. You can find them where the dish washing stuff is at.


----------



## Galloway (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had wonderful results with a microfiber towel. It picks up all the little dirt and leaves a crystal clear finish without the white lint that can be left behind with a paper towel. Another plus is they're washable.


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

I just use a razor blade... some lemon sometimes.... thats about it


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Water and a paper towel. Razor blade if something is really on there, usually silicone or GS from building the tank.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

White vinegar on a paper towel is safe, and does a great job on calcium deposits from water sources, and has some anti-fungal qualities. It may smell a bit, (dilute acetic acid,) but the fumes are not toxic to the frogs.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

I use kimwipes. They are lint free and often used in labs. They are basicly refined paper towels which dont have any lint or residue.


----------

